# dog relocate



## bkingdom (Feb 24, 2011)

i have got a fd still in japan and she would like to take her dogs out of japan ,does any know any way that where she can do ?


----------



## bkingdom (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone can give me a hand with it ?she is quite in hurry


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

You may find some help here ---> http://blogs.discovery.com/daily_tr...-can-help-animals-in-japan.html#mkcpgn=twapl1


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not sure why she wants to get them out of Japan? The disasters are fairly well localized (so taking them to another location in Japan would be sufficient), and I would think that getting a flight for dogs might be difficult right now. No real hurry, I'm sure she could wait until things have settled down a bit. Anyway, to bring dogs on an international flight, there are vaccination and health certificates involved. It's not just something you can do on a moment's notice. I'm sure a vet can help with that info.


----------



## bkingdom (Feb 24, 2011)

cause i might need move out in a short time and i want to take him with me ,i do not want to leave my dog behind.anyway my fd have told me there is some conpany it might help .let me find some more infomation ,if any update ,i will share to everyone in here .thx a lot for helping


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Most countries have an official thing that deals with export of animals. So you will need to check with them if they have any requirements, but more importantly, check the requirements of the country you are importing too. Look up their quarantine related website and have a look around to see if you can find a list of requirements, and if you can't, call or email them and ask for a list. Create a check list (if they don't provide one) and go through all the necessary steps.

Most commonly the first thing you do is to microchip the animal and for some countries you need to apply for an import permit. With the microchip they can identify the animal when it has the necessary vaccines and when it arrives in its new home country. But every country will have different rules, so you need to check with the country you are importing to.

The least of your concerns is to find an airline or cargo company that will transport them out of the country, that's usually pretty easy and straightforward. If you give one of them a call they might also be able to help you find info on import requirements.


----------



## bkingdom (Feb 24, 2011)

thx for the reply ,i have find a company from my fd call export a pet,have you hear about it ?is that any good?


----------



## fishlaw (Aug 4, 2011)

Call some airlines and travel agents. You can also ask your local vet, which you will have to visit in advance anyway because your pets will need a "passport"!


----------



## koko88 (Aug 11, 2011)

bkingdom said:


> thx for the reply ,i have find a company from my fd call export a pet,have you hear about it ?is that any good?


I know that^^
Anyway, to bring dogs on an international flight, there are vaccination and health certificates involved.


----------



## fishlaw (Aug 4, 2011)

U know what,Some countries also require certain vaccines, blood tests or even quarantine so you will want to do some research on that.


----------



## koko88 (Aug 11, 2011)

But....
Experts say that dogs cannot comprehend time - so sitting for an hour or eight hours while you sleep will seem the same to your dog.


----------

